# Thumping from Intake



## Summit_Cruze (Aug 31, 2020)

17hatch said:


> Hello! I have a 2017 Chevy Cruze lt, 1.4l turbo. I recently noticed a thumping noise coming from my intake. When I put my ear up to the filter I hear it clear as day, it sounds like faint knocking. No cel, tuned by bnr, mamba tech wastegate actuator, k&n intake. Someone, anyone please help. I can’t post a vid here, if anyone needs to hear it, it sounds similar to this.


My friend is having the same problem on his ‘17 I posted in the service category no solution yet but I posted 2 videos, see if that’s the same noise you hear.


----------

